# Has anyone fixed Google wallet?



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

I lost my google wallet a while back from resetting my phone during random rom flashes and I was wondering if anyone has found a cure for the problem. I've searched to no avail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Same thing here. Would love an answer to this. Tried the one and only process I found and it didn't work.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Try this apk:

http://db.tt/gO2BYIDK

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

What is wrong if u had wallet before the play store remembers just go look in all your apps list and redown load. I'm on vzw my wallet works never did any thing special to it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Market enabler?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Guessing he's talking about getting locked out of secure element guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't get google wallet on my phone with Verizon. Is there any way to do it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Market enabler?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I did this once. Now Google wallet shows up as compatible with my Verizon galaxy nexus

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

akellar said:


> Guessing he's talking about getting locked out of secure element guys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If that's the case, someone tell the op he's fucked...need a new phone to fix this so far.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine is a problem with the phone just sitting at the "activating account" screen FOREVER! It never changes or goes any further. Doesn't matter how long I let it sit there either.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I just added my cc took about 7mins but its up and runing. Are u on the latest version. Check the play store to see if there is a update.


cubsfan187 said:


> Mine is a problem with the phone just sitting at the "activating account" screen FOREVER! It never changes or goes any further. Doesn't matter how long I let it sit there either.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

cubsfan187 said:


> Mine is a problem with the phone just sitting at the "activating account" screen FOREVER! It never changes or goes any further. Doesn't matter how long I let it sit there either.


Same thing here. I guess I'm fucked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> If that's the case, someone tell the op he's fucked...need a new phone to fix this so far.


I'm fucked. I loved Google wallet too. boo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

